# Possible to prevent rust?



## Naith (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi all

I'm just about ready to treat myself to the Silvia (not sure from where - not many here in Spain) and was wondering after reading a few reports of the Silvia rusting, whether it would be a good idea to treat the Silvia as soon as I get it so as to prevent it from rusting in the future. What are your thoughts?

Many thanks in advance ;-)


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi Naith- I have the v3 and I've had my machine for about a year and I don't have any rust on my machine at all. If your careful with filling the water tank you'll Be fine


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

I would add a PID to it though







happy to talk you through PIDing my machine the DIY way not the Auber (aka very expensive) way!


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

I would empty the drip tray at the end of everyday and make sure the frame under is dry.


----------



## Naith (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for the tips guys 

Regarding PID's, I've seen one that retails for around €120 and that fits inside the machine. It's controlled by your mobile, which seems quite a nifty idea. Question is, is it any good???


----------



## mumbleman (Apr 15, 2016)

I just got a 2004 model one second hand with no rust. It must have been well taken care of. Just need to give it some TLC.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

A small level of attention and basic hygiene will help with rust prevention. Clean up drips, empty the drip tray, etc.

@Naith there has been an ongoing thread in the MeCoffee PID:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28513-MeCoffee-PID-kit-for-Silvia-first-thoughts


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

V3's, not sure about V4's definately have an Iron frame so any defect in the powder coat usually under the drip tray caused either during use or manufacture will eventually let water in, so wipe everything down / keep dry under the tray and should be no issues (basically what everyone else said)

If you do have issues, strip it back to good metal then treat / paint / coat etc and good as new.

Hope of help

John


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

Naith said:


> Thanks for the tips guys
> 
> Regarding PID's, I've seen one that retails for around €120 and that fits inside the machine. It's controlled by your mobile, which seems quite a nifty idea. Question is, is it any good???


Sounds like you mean the MeCoffee PID - there's a long thread on it here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28513-MeCoffee-PID-kit-for-Silvia-first-thoughts

Short version - it's easy to install and works well.


----------

